# What did she get into



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What a day; late yesterday we fed the cows because we were planning on making a trip down the Craig Colorado, but because they were supposed get snow we did not go. Well we decided we should go check on the cows. We seen one cow that looked like she had wooden tongue, and I seen one that was lame the day before. We get all 108 head in and sort out all the ones that were lame, and doctored them. You think that finding the cow with the wooden tongue would have been easy to spot; she did not have a number tag. That cow was one of my uncles and most of his had a tag in each ear, well except the one we were looking for. After going through all of the cows we sorted off my cows and all the cows with two tags. This left us with about a dozen head or so. By this time our stomachs had thought that our throat had been cut, so after lunch we went out I finally found the cow we wanted. Got her loaded up and off the vet we go. It turns out it was not wooden tongue; she must of got something wrapped around her tongue, and damn near cut the end of it off. The vet cut it off and gave her a couple shots, by this time she was wanting to see someone; not a happy camper at all. Had one hell of a time getting her loaded, and after getting her home we did not get her into the pen we wanted her in. I am hoping that she will be in there tomorrow morning, and maybe not on quite with those that caused her so much pain.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Always something with cattle. Seems this winter we seem to have quite a few cows limping. I think they are stepping on frozen turds and hurting their foot. They seem to get over it within a few days to a week. Every week it seems one gets over it and then another starts limping.

Have a calf in the feedlot that looks full, almost looks bloated but not quite. Had him in twice and tried to let air out, nothing came out, gave him a bottle of some anti frothy bloat stuff. Kind of gave up on him, put him in the sick pen and figured he'd either live or die. That was over a month ago and he is still alive and still over full. Thought he might be plugged up with netwrap or something but he eats and craps just fine. Doesn't show any pain or discomfort. Thought maybe it was an ulcer that ate through his stomach lining but he'd be dead by now. Thought about taking him to the vet when it first was going on but thought I'd just have avet bill and a dead calf.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> It turns out it was not wooden tongue; she must of got something wrapped around her tongue, and damn near cut the end of it off. The vet cut it off and gave her a couple shots,


The Vet cut the end of the tongue off? How did that go, did she bleed a lot?

Never heard of that before, one getting something wrapped around the tongue like that.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> The Vet cut the end of the tongue off? How did that go, did she bleed a lot?
> 
> Never heard of that before, one getting something wrapped around the tongue like that.


Yes. about an inch, it was about half way cut through, and yes it did bleed some. She did not like it to well, she wanted to see someone, and make them part of the ground.

What I am thinking is maybe she picked up a piece of twine and got it wrapped around her tongue, and the other end was frozen to the ground. That is the only thing I can think of. Other than that I have no clue.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Eons ago we a Holstein steer on pasture not doing well, getting thin. Finally corralled him. Long story short........recovered just fine after we removed the license plate from the roof of his mouth. Guess you could call it a "fuel restricter".


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Dad talks about years ago they had an cow put her head inside an old TV box. They finally got it removed, but they had one hell of a time getting caught to do it; his horse did not want anything to do with that cow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Had about a 6 weight steer calf rubbing his head between the forks of a tree that split V'ed about 2 feet above the ground. He got his head stuck in the V by a bulge/knot on the inside of the fork. He was there a day or two before I found him. It was summer and hot. I could not get him out by attempting to put castor oil on the inside of the V. I ended up carefully taking a small chain saw and making cuts into the tree above and below his head while my dad held a rope to keep him from lungeing into the saw. I then took an iron splitting wedge and a 3 pound hammer and split out the strip of tree that was holding him.

He staggered and circled around for 3-4 minutes and then went straight to the water trough and drank for 15-20 minutes. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Was at a friends place when his nephew rode up on a 4-wheeler and said there was a yearling with his head stuck in a tree. Sure enough, the yearling had been eating acorns out of a hollow standing tree and got stuck. The hole tapered up and we could not push his head down and get him to back out. We got the heaviest guy to sit on the neck. That pushed the head down and the calf pulled back. Saw a pretty good ride for a couple of seconds.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The vet told us to get her some cake, so we did. Those pellets are awful big, so I fed her some second cutting hay; she ate some of the hay, but did not touch any of the cake. So at least she is eating. I was glad to see her in the pen this morning, I am still not going to step foot in there with her.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Back in the 80s when dad ran grass calves he had one that had a bone stuck in its mouth crosswise that prevented it from eating and the next year he had one that had the metal plate from a weaner stuck in its mouth crosswise that prevented it from eating.


----------

